
Plagiarism and Ponzi Scheme as a Startup Business Model? - SteemitSteals
This startup is profiting from the rampant use of stolen content. See https:&#x2F;&#x2F;steemit.com&#x2F;@steemcleaners  for more. There&#x27;s also an additional side to this story in that this startup might actually be a giant Ponzi scheme: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;steemit.com&#x2F;steemit&#x2F;@stell&#x2F;a-few-examples-on-how-the-steemit-scam-is-organised
======
sharemywin
bitcoin was accused of being a ponzi scheme:

[https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2015/06/08/bitco...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2015/06/08/bitcoin-
isnt-the-future-of-money-its-either-a-ponzi-scheme-or-a-pyramid-scheme/)

Not sure you can get around a P2P network that posts Plagiarized material.

------
wmf
It's not a scam, it's "cryptohustle".

